# Weekly Competition 2022-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R F2 U2 R U2 R' F R' F R
*2. *R U' R' U F U' F U' F R' U'
*3. *U2 R' F' R U R' F' U R' U2 F'
*4. *U2 R' F U' R2 U' R' U2 F U R'
*5. *R U' R2 F2 R U2 R' F R' U R

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L F2 U2 R2 B2 U L' D B2 D2 R2 U2 R F2 L2 U2 R' B
*2. *R F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 F L B2 U R F L' D F2 U F2
*3. *L' D L' B2 L' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 U' R' D2 B' D F2 U' B' D
*4. *U2 B D' F' D B' L B L2 U' L2 F2 D L2 B2 L F2 D'
*5. *F U' B2 D2 B2 F' U F' U L B L' R' D' L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D2 R2 B' R U2 F2 D2 U2 L' B U R' Uw2 B' Uw2 Rw2 F L' F' U2 Rw2 B' Uw' Rw2 Uw' F U R2 L Fw Uw2 Rw' R2 B'
*2. *U F2 U R2 U B2 U F2 L' U R L B' D' F R2 L' F D2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 D Rw2 B R2 F2 R2 F' U' F Rw D' F' Uw2 B R L2 Fw Uw D' L' R' Fw' L
*3. *F' D R2 B' R2 F2 L' B' D2 R' B2 L2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 U2 D L' Uw2 F D Fw2 U R2 B2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 D R' D Rw' F2 B' U2 Fw' U2 Fw2 Rw' B2 Uw' U
*4. *L2 D2 B2 L2 B' F' R' F L U F2 R D2 U2 R' L2 B2 R Rw2 Fw2 D F' Uw2 U2 Rw2 L2 B' U Fw2 Uw2 F Rw L F' Rw2 B Rw2 Fw Uw B' Uw2 Rw'
*5. *D' B2 L2 F2 B2 D R2 B2 D' B2 U F' B' D' B2 L' D B' U' F' Rw2 U2 Fw2 F U2 Rw2 F' R' U2 L Uw2 F D' Fw2 Uw L' F Uw Rw Uw B' R' B' Rw D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' R' Fw D' Rw R D U' R2 Uw' U Rw Uw Fw' D' U2 Rw' D U2 R2 F2 D Dw' F' U' D' Bw' D2 Bw' L2 Dw' Lw2 Uw R U2 L Lw' R' Dw' Uw' Bw' Rw' F' R Bw' Rw2 D' U2 Fw2 Lw Rw' F D Fw' Bw D Rw' Fw L' U'
*2. *Lw' Bw2 Lw' Dw Bw' L2 F' U' L2 Fw Dw2 B2 R2 Bw Dw D U R' U Fw U F' Rw2 D2 Rw' R2 L Dw2 Rw' D Rw' Uw' Bw B Uw' Bw R Lw' B' L' D Lw F2 B L Uw' D' U2 Rw' B Dw2 L2 Bw Dw2 Rw' B' Lw Uw' B Lw
*3. *R2 Lw' F B' Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Dw' B2 U2 Dw' R' Uw2 Lw2 U Lw F' Dw' Lw F2 Bw U' Fw2 Dw' L2 R Dw U R U2 L' R Uw' B' D2 Dw' Rw R Uw Dw Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Dw' Uw U Rw Lw' B' Rw' Dw' L' D' U Lw2 Rw' Bw2 Dw L D'
*4. *Uw2 Fw Uw' R2 Uw' B Fw' R Fw2 Bw2 B' Uw2 Rw' F' Dw' Rw F' Bw' Dw U' L Uw2 R2 Dw' Fw Uw' R' U2 R Rw Uw' Rw F Dw' D U F2 B Fw2 Bw R' Dw2 U D2 Lw Uw2 D R Uw' Rw' Uw2 Dw2 L' Fw2 R Rw2 Dw2 Rw2 F' R2
*5. *Bw' R2 Bw D R Rw' D' R2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw Rw2 Lw2 L Bw' Dw Uw U' L Bw2 U B2 Lw' R Bw2 Uw2 Fw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw U' Lw2 L R Bw2 B D2 Lw2 Dw2 R' Bw2 R2 B Uw D2 Fw' Bw2 Rw B Rw2 L U2 R2 B U B2

*6x6x6*
*1. *R2 L' 3Rw2 B2 Uw2 Dw2 D B 3Rw' Fw D' L Bw' 3Fw Dw2 F Rw F' Rw 3Rw' Bw 3Uw2 R' F' Dw 3Rw2 R L' F' Lw2 3Uw Fw' Uw Dw B2 F' 3Fw 3Rw2 Bw' Rw' F U' F B2 Uw2 Dw' R2 B' R D Bw2 F2 3Uw B' 3Uw' Lw' Dw D' 3Fw' Uw' L2 Uw' F' Dw' R' U2 F Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Fw2 R2 Rw' 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw' R2 Bw2 R U
*2. *3Uw Lw 3Uw2 D' Lw 3Fw' Uw2 Dw Lw F2 Uw2 U F2 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' B2 Uw2 D2 F2 Lw L Dw2 3Rw2 B' Bw Lw' R2 B2 Rw R2 Bw' U' R' Dw2 3Rw2 Rw D' U' R' F2 U' Dw' 3Fw2 Dw Rw U Rw2 B2 Lw' U2 Rw D2 Bw 3Uw2 Bw' Uw F2 U' Uw' Dw' 3Uw F Lw2 L2 Rw F2 3Fw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw B' R2 3Fw B2 F' U2 3Uw2 L'
*3. *Rw D' 3Rw 3Fw' Rw' Uw 3Rw R2 U2 L' Fw2 L F 3Uw2 F' 3Uw' Uw Lw Dw' L2 R U' Rw Bw 3Uw2 Fw' 3Fw' B L Lw F' Bw2 R Dw' U B' 3Fw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Uw2 R2 Dw Uw' Rw2 Fw F B2 U 3Fw' F' Uw' U 3Fw2 B' Lw2 Rw' R Fw' Bw Dw F R 3Uw' 3Rw' Lw B' L Lw R Rw D R L' F' Fw U' Dw' D Uw 3Uw
*4. *B2 L U2 3Uw2 3Fw B' R' B' F' 3Rw' 3Uw2 D' L' U2 B2 3Rw' L2 F2 Rw' Uw Lw2 R2 Fw B2 F' Rw2 L2 Bw2 Dw' F2 3Rw2 Uw' 3Rw R Lw2 3Uw B F Lw U2 Lw2 3Fw Bw2 R2 Rw' 3Rw' 3Fw 3Uw 3Rw F Lw F' U2 Lw Rw' Bw F Lw' R' U' B L2 Dw' Uw' Lw' Rw' Fw 3Rw 3Uw2 D 3Fw Uw2 3Uw2 Fw U L F2 3Uw' Lw2 Fw'
*5. *L B2 3Fw' L' Dw Rw' Bw2 R' Lw2 3Rw 3Fw L 3Uw B2 F Bw2 U 3Rw' Bw' 3Rw2 Rw' 3Uw' Bw2 Lw 3Rw F B Fw 3Rw U2 D' L 3Fw' Rw' R' U Rw' 3Uw2 Bw' Rw Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw' D2 Lw2 3Fw' R' Fw 3Uw Dw2 F2 3Rw' Rw' Bw' 3Uw Rw2 3Rw Fw' Bw2 U' 3Uw2 F2 3Fw 3Uw' Bw2 Dw R2 L U B2 Lw2 3Uw' Fw2 Dw2 D 3Uw' Rw' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Rw2 U' 3Bw' B' R' Rw 3Bw' 3Fw' Fw2 3Rw2 B2 Lw' Rw' R' 3Rw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Dw2 Rw' 3Fw 3Bw' 3Dw L Dw F2 B2 U' Uw2 3Rw Lw 3Fw2 3Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw Lw' 3Uw2 Lw F2 3Fw2 R2 F 3Uw' Fw2 R' D' F' B2 Rw' 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Rw' Lw' L' Rw2 Bw2 Lw' F Uw' 3Uw2 F2 Dw2 D2 U2 L' Fw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 U R2 Dw F' Fw 3Uw' Uw' 3Lw2 Dw2 Lw' 3Uw 3Fw2 B' Rw' 3Rw2 R2 Lw' 3Lw 3Uw' 3Fw2 F2 Uw 3Bw 3Dw2 U Dw2 3Bw B2 3Lw' Dw2 D' Rw' Lw
*2. *3Bw U' Rw' U 3Rw F2 3Uw' D 3Fw Dw Uw2 3Fw2 Lw2 L 3Dw 3Rw' Fw' L' Bw' R' F U' Uw2 B' F 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw' F D 3Fw' B' 3Rw' 3Uw U B2 3Bw2 L2 Rw' 3Uw D' 3Dw' 3Bw' L2 3Lw B2 3Rw U2 Dw 3Bw2 D' 3Uw2 Dw' L2 Lw2 Uw2 3Rw Dw' 3Uw' 3Bw' Bw' 3Rw B Uw' Rw 3Lw' Fw2 L2 3Fw Dw2 3Bw' D Uw' Lw 3Bw' L2 Fw 3Lw' 3Bw B D' Dw' 3Fw Bw2 Dw B Uw' Dw' 3Bw2 Dw2 3Uw2 U Bw2 Rw' 3Dw Rw' F 3Uw' L' F2
*3. *D' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw2 3Bw 3Rw 3Uw' Bw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Lw' Rw 3Lw2 Uw' R 3Lw2 Lw2 F2 3Lw' R' Rw U2 D2 3Bw F2 3Uw B Lw' U' 3Dw' 3Bw' 3Dw 3Lw2 Lw2 F2 Uw2 3Uw' L2 3Bw' L F 3Dw F' D' F B' Lw B2 Bw2 D2 Bw2 Rw 3Fw2 Fw Rw 3Rw 3Bw Fw2 F2 Rw 3Rw2 3Fw2 L2 Uw 3Rw' R' Uw 3Dw' R U2 3Dw 3Lw B' 3Rw2 L' F2 3Bw D Fw2 F' R2 Uw' 3Dw' Dw2 F2 U Fw L2 3Fw2 Dw' B Lw Rw2 F2 3Fw' U' Lw2 R 3Bw' Rw2
*4. *3Bw' L2 3Bw D' 3Uw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 L' Dw2 Bw2 B Rw' D' Bw R2 Fw' F 3Rw2 Bw2 Lw B2 Lw L' Fw2 U2 3Uw 3Dw2 Lw 3Rw F' 3Bw' Lw 3Lw Dw 3Lw R F 3Uw2 F' 3Dw2 Bw' F' B' 3Lw D2 U' 3Rw' F Dw' Uw2 3Bw L 3Rw 3Uw' U' 3Bw 3Lw Fw Rw D2 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw' Rw2 Bw' R' D B 3Bw' F2 Dw2 3Rw' 3Fw F2 Lw' Bw U2 3Dw' Fw' 3Uw' Lw Bw' L2 Rw2 U' L Dw' Lw2 R' Dw B 3Rw2 L' Bw2 Rw' 3Dw Uw Dw' Rw2 Bw
*5. *3Bw2 Fw F2 Bw Lw2 3Dw F2 3Lw Bw Lw2 L' 3Fw' 3Bw' Rw' Bw 3Uw2 Lw2 Rw' Dw 3Fw F Dw2 Bw2 3Uw' Rw 3Uw 3Dw' F 3Bw2 L' F Lw2 B2 3Dw 3Lw' Bw' 3Uw 3Dw2 3Rw' Fw2 3Dw 3Lw2 Rw R' F2 R2 Uw' Dw' L' Uw Rw2 3Lw' U F' 3Bw Bw' 3Dw2 B2 F Bw 3Dw2 3Fw2 F Uw' 3Dw B2 Lw' 3Rw' 3Bw 3Fw Lw' Bw2 3Rw' B 3Bw' 3Dw Fw2 3Uw' Rw' Fw' D 3Rw' 3Dw' Bw' R' Fw' Bw 3Fw 3Dw2 F2 Fw 3Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Fw 3Bw Fw2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F2 U' F R U2 R U R U'
*2. *F' R U2 R U' R2 U2 F U2 F R2
*3. *R U2 R' F U2 F U2 F R2 U' R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U R2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' F' U R2 D R D' L B2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *F2 D2 B F2 U' F2 U B2 U B2 U F L2 U F L' B2 L2 B Rw Uw'
*3. *R2 B L' D' B2 D2 U2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' F L D2 L2 U B Rw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R D2 B2 L' D2 B' R' D B D B2 L F2 D Uw2 Rw2 U2 D' Fw2 R2 F2 U' Rw2 L' D2 Rw2 F2 B' Uw2 B L2 Fw D Rw' Fw F Rw' F2 L' y'
*2. *F' R' D L' D2 L' B2 L F U' L2 D' R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 B Fw2 Rw2 F L U2 F D2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 R2 F Uw F2 D2 L' B R' Rw D Fw2 Uw' Rw Fw Uw z y
*3. *F U L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 L2 R' D' U2 B' F2 R2 D F' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 R' Fw2 D2 R' D2 L' F' Uw2 B Uw Rw2 F' Uw D B' U2 Rw' Uw' Rw R Fw' U x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' U' Uw Dw Rw2 B Fw2 Dw D F Lw2 Rw2 F2 U2 R Rw' D Rw F Lw L Dw D' Fw2 Rw2 Fw F' Bw' Lw Bw2 B' Fw' Uw D2 F' Rw Uw2 U2 Bw' Rw2 L U2 D2 Fw B2 R B Rw' D F2 U' Rw Bw' L' Lw Fw' D' U' Fw U' 3Fw'
*2. *Uw Dw' Bw' R' D2 U2 B D2 Rw' Fw' D L2 Uw Fw' Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' Rw Uw L' Bw' Rw' Uw2 Fw' F Lw D Lw' Rw2 Bw' U Uw2 F Bw Rw2 F2 Bw R U L' Dw2 L R D' F2 U Fw Rw' D2 U' Uw' L2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw Uw' B' L R 3Uw'
*3. *Fw2 D2 Uw' Bw2 R' Rw' Fw' Rw2 L' Bw Dw' F' Dw2 R B2 Lw F Uw2 Bw2 Fw' R U D' Rw' L' U2 Fw' F U Bw2 Lw2 U2 Bw2 Rw' Bw B L' Rw' D' B2 Dw R Fw' Uw Rw2 Bw' D' Dw' Fw' F2 B R2 L' D Rw Lw U' L Rw' Lw' 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw' R2 Bw' Uw L 3Rw2 R2 3Fw2 D' Bw2 Uw' Bw 3Rw' D U B' Lw U2 Lw2 Bw' F2 3Fw' 3Rw Rw D2 Lw' B' R2 Dw' Rw R F' Dw' L2 Uw2 Dw' Rw D2 L2 F' Dw' 3Fw U 3Fw2 U2 L2 Fw2 3Rw Rw2 F' Fw2 D2 Lw2 3Rw F' Lw2 B F U2 Lw' Bw F' 3Rw2 Fw' Uw R B2 3Rw' D' L2 Rw2 3Rw U2 Bw2 U' Lw2 3Fw' U2 Rw2 D2 x2 y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Dw Dw2 Bw' 3Bw2 3Uw B Uw' 3Fw 3Lw2 Rw' Lw Bw Lw' Dw' 3Lw2 3Fw Fw L Rw 3Bw 3Fw' U' 3Uw' Fw2 Bw2 Dw' 3Uw' 3Bw 3Rw' Dw2 Rw Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 3Rw' L2 D' L2 3Dw 3Rw' B 3Uw' Uw L' D' 3Fw' Bw' 3Rw2 Dw2 U' 3Lw Lw 3Bw L 3Fw' 3Dw' 3Fw' B Bw2 L' 3Rw' U Bw2 3Bw U Lw' 3Uw2 R2 U' Bw' D 3Uw 3Bw D2 L Bw' 3Bw2 3Dw 3Bw2 Dw2 U 3Rw2 D' Bw2 3Bw B' Uw' U 3Lw' Dw' Bw' Fw 3Bw2 Dw 3Rw' Dw' Bw2 D' Bw2 3Rw' x2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R D L2 U L2 B2 R U L B2 U2 R2 F D' B L2 D' Fw' Uw'
*2. *U R U2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 F2 U R B D' L F' L' D' F' R2 Uw'
*3. *L' U' B2 L' B D B2 R2 B2 L F2 D2 F2 L2 F' B2 D2 L Uw2
*4. *U2 D2 R' B' D' F D2 R L2 D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D R2 D F2 R2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *D2 F U2 B' U2 B' L2 F' R B2 U2 L' D F2 L2 R' D B' R
*6. *D2 F2 D2 B2 D R2 D F2 D R' D R' U' F' U L D B' U Rw2 Uw
*7. *F2 U R2 U B2 R2 D2 F U' B2 F2 D L2 D U R D' L F' Rw'
*8. *F2 R' B' L2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 L B U' L' Fw' Uw2
*9. *B2 R D' R L2 U' R' B L' B' L2 F L2 F L2 U2 D2 B' U2 L' Fw Uw'
*10. *D F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L U L' D2 L2 F2 D' F' D R2 B2 Rw' Uw
*11. *D' B2 R U B D' U L2 R2 B2 D2 U B U F2 D' F' L' D' Rw Uw
*12. *F' R' B' L D' L F' B' L' U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 D B2 U2 Fw Uw
*13. *D' U2 R2 U2 B D2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 L' D' R D' U R D R2 Fw Uw
*14. *B' R2 F2 B2 R D F2 B D' F L2 F2 L2 B' R2 U2 L U Fw Uw'
*15. *U2 B D2 F R2 B R2 B' D' R D' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D2 F' Uw'
*16. *R B' U2 D' F U L' D' B' D2 L F2 R2 L' U2 L2 F2 U' R Fw Uw
*17. *L2 D2 U2 L' U2 F2 D2 U2 F' D2 R B' U' F' L' B2 D' U' B2 Uw'
*18. *B2 R' B2 U F2 D' R2 U R2 F' R U2 B L' R2 D' F' L' Fw' Uw
*19. *D' B' U2 D' B2 R F D2 R U2 B2 R F2 L U2 D2 R D' L' Uw'
*20. *D B2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U' B' U' L D2 R' D' F L2 B2 L2 D' R' Uw2
*21. *B' F R2 D2 F' U2 L2 F' L2 U R D2 F L B2 L2 U B D B' Rw2
*22. *L' U B' L D' B2 U' B2 R2 D2 R2 U' R' U' F2 R2 B D F2 Rw' Uw'
*23. *F2 R D L2 B' D R' F' U L D2 F' D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 B U' Fw Uw'
*24. *D2 R' U' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 U2 L2 R' U L' D F' D2 L F' U Rw' Uw'
*25. *R D U R2 U F2 R2 D' B D L2 B' L2 F' L' D R B' U' Rw Uw'
*26. *B' U D' L D' F D' F2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 B R2 L' B R2 Uw
*27. *F2 D R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U F' L2 D2 R F U' L F L' B Rw Uw2
*28. *D' R2 D U2 L2 F2 D2 L2 B U2 F U F2 R D' L' R2 F' L' U' Rw' Uw2
*29. *F B L D F B' R F2 R' B' U R B2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 R Fw Uw'
*30. *R' U' D' B L' U F' D2 R2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2 U' B2 L D2 R2 Fw
*31. *F2 U L' B U D' R2 L' F R' D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L' F2 U' F2 Uw
*32. *B2 D2 U L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 R D R2 B L' F2 D2 U2 R' B F Uw'
*33. *F U B L' B2 U B2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 U L2 R' B D2 L' B' R' U Rw2 Uw'
*34. *F2 D' L2 D2 B L2 U2 L2 B D L R2 F L R' F2 D' U Rw2 Uw
*35. *R2 U B2 L R F2 U2 F2 R D2 R' D2 U' R B U' R2 B' U Rw'
*36. *L' U' B2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 B' U2 B2 L2 U L R D2 U' F' R2 Fw' Uw'
*37. *D L' F2 U' L F' B L B2 D F D2 B2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 D2 Fw Uw2
*38. *U R2 B F2 R2 U R2 D2 U' F2 L' B D2 U2 L2 R' U2 L U2 Rw
*39. *D2 B' D L F2 R U2 L' R2 B2 L2 B D2 U2 R D L U2 F2 Uw
*40. *B2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D' B D' L' R U R2 B' D B D2 Fw' Uw
*41. *L2 B R2 B R' L' F U D F B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' L2 D2 U Rw' Uw'
*42. *D' L' U2 L2 F2 U2 B L' D2 B2 R L' U2 L' B U F2 R2
*43. *B2 D2 L B2 R D2 L' F2 L B' L2 R2 D F2 R' F' D2 U' B' Rw' Uw'
*44. *U L D R' B L' F D2 L F2 R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 R2 U2 F' Uw'
*45. *R L2 B L B' L F2 U F' R D' F2 U2 B2 D2 L B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*46. *D' U2 B2 D B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' R2 D B2 D' L' D2 U' B L2 B' Rw Uw'
*47. *F' U2 B2 L' R' B2 R' F2 D2 F' D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 R F2 Rw2 Uw'
*48. *D F L' U2 F2 R D B2 R L2 U2 R D2 B2 R' D' F D2 F' Uw2
*49. *F' R' U' L2 F D2 B F' U2 F2 R2 L U2 R F' R D L U2 Fw Uw2
*50. *F U2 B' L2 F U2 B' L2 F' U R2 B' D2 B2 U' R' B2 L Uw'
*51. *L2 D' B U L D B U' R' F' U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 D F Rw2
*52. *L' U' B L B' R' F' U R2 L2 B2 U F2 R2 U' L2 D B' R' U' Fw Uw'
*53. *F2 R D2 L' R2 F2 D2 R B2 U2 R U L2 F U L2 B R D' U'
*54. *U' L' U2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 L' U2 B' U R2 B L2 R B' Rw' Uw
*55. *L U2 R2 D2 B2 R F2 L2 U2 R' U2 F' L D' B2 D2 F D2 B' L Fw' Uw
*56. *U2 F2 L' D2 F2 R2 F' R F L B U2 F2 U F2 U' B2 Rw Uw
*57. *B2 F2 R F2 R' U2 L2 R' U2 B R D F' R' B D' R2 F2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*58. *D2 F' D F D R D2 B R F2 R' D2 R L F2 R' D2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw
*59. *U D L' U D2 R2 L' F2 R D B' U L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 Uw2
*60. *U F U2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 U' B' R' U' R U' F' Rw2 Uw
*61. *F R2 L B2 U' B' D2 B R' L' U' L2 U2 R' F2 L F2 D2 R' U2 Rw Uw'
*62. *R' F R2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 B' L2 B U' F R2 D2 L B' U F' U' Fw Uw2
*63. *L' D2 R U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L F' L R' F' R2 U B' F L U Rw2 Uw2
*64. *D B D L' F' D2 L2 F D2 B' L2 D2 L B2 U R' B' D F' Rw' Uw'
*65. *D' F D' L2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' F' L' B R F' D U Fw Uw
*66. *L' F2 R2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 B2 D L2 U L B D' F' R' D R2 Fw' Uw'
*67. *B2 D2 B L2 D2 U2 F L F' U' F2 U B' L' D2 U L2 B2
*68. *F U2 D' F U' D' L2 F2 L B' U' B2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 U2 D Rw' Uw'
*69. *B2 U2 R' D2 R2 U2 R' F' R' D' U2 R' F U' B' L D L' Uw2
*70. *F' D L' B' L B2 D2 L2 F2 R F2 L' D' B F2 U B F D2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' F2 D' R' U2 R2 L2 U F D U2 L D2 L D2 F2 R' B2 L2 B2
*2. *U F2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 U B2 F L F D R' D' L2 B' U
*3. *L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U' L2 D' L U R2 F' D B F2 D2 R' B'
*4. *B' R U' F' D2 R B' U' B2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 B2 F' R F2 R2
*5. *F D R' B' U2 L' U D' R U' F' U' F2 U D2 L2 U B2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' B2 L R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 F2 D2 U' F' U' F L B U2 L
*2. *F L2 B U L' U' R' B2 R B2 D2 L B2 R' D2 L2 B' D' F
*3. *F D R2 F U2 F' L2 B2 R2 F' R' B F D2 L' R' B R' B
*4. *B2 L2 U' F L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 D B2 L' B D2 R2 B U R2
*5. *D' F' B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U' F2 U R' B' L F2 D L U' R' D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 R U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 B2 F L' R B' D' B' R2 D'
*2. *R F2 L2 D' L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U R2 L' B' D R B R2 D F' U'
*3. *F' R' D2 L R2 B2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 U R' D2 B R2 B2 D F'
*4. *F U' B2 F D2 L B2 R U2 L' U' R F2 D' B2 L' B' L2
*5. *U2 D B2 U' L U2 R U2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 L' B' D2 R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D2 L' U' L2 U' B2 D' F2 D' F2 B' L2 U L' B L2 B D' L' F2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 U' B2 D R2 D2 U' F' L2 F2 U B L' F' R' D2 F2 L2 D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D L' D2 L2 U' B2 D2 L' B D2 R2 B2 F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F' R2 U R' F2 U2 R U2 R'
*3. *R B L2 D2 F2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R U' R2 D R' F' U2 F
*4. *F2 R' U2 D2 F2 U2 D2 L' B2 R B L2 U B2 L2 F U F2 L' B' Rw2 U R' Fw2 L2 U2 Rw2 L D' R' U Fw' R2 B2 U' Rw2 Uw' F' L' D2 Rw D2 Fw

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U F' R2 F' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *U' F B2 L' U F' D' R2 F2 R2 L2 B L2 U2 B' R2 D B R2
*4. *B' L2 D L2 D' F2 D2 U R2 F U' F' U2 F L D' R U2 F' Rw2 B Rw2 U' B' L2 Fw2 D' B' Rw2 L2 Uw2 B Rw' F' D B' L2 F2 Fw D' Rw' U' Fw2 B2 Uw'
*5. *Lw2 Uw2 Lw F2 Rw' Bw2 B' Fw2 Dw' R U R2 L' F' Uw' Rw2 R2 B2 U' Dw2 Bw D2 Bw' Rw' D U2 R Lw' Dw' Bw' B D' Lw' Bw' Rw2 D2 R D2 Fw2 Dw' U F2 Bw U2 B F' R2 Bw B' U Dw' Uw' R' Dw2 R Uw2 U' F2 U2 Dw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U' R' U2 F2 U' F U2 R2 U' R'
*3. *L' F2 B2 D2 F' R' F' L F D B D2 R2 F2 B2 U F2 U
*4. *D R D' B' D' L' R2 U B' R2 F L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B' Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw2 L' D' R' U2 Rw2 D' L Fw' D F Uw2 Fw B2 Rw' B2 Uw F2 Uw R2 B'
*5. *B' Lw Bw' Fw' B' R2 Rw2 D2 Fw' D Dw' U' Fw' F' Rw Fw Uw2 R2 D' Lw Bw2 U Bw' L2 Uw U2 D' Dw L2 U F' Bw' Uw2 Rw2 B' Dw' Rw' Fw2 L Lw2 R' U2 D' Dw' B' Dw Fw' B' D2 Dw2 Lw B' D2 Fw R Lw F' D2 R' D2
*6. *Lw' Uw' D2 L' Dw' 3Fw2 U' Uw' 3Rw' Rw2 F 3Fw Rw2 Uw 3Rw B Lw Fw2 Rw Dw R' B' Dw2 3Fw Lw R2 3Fw' Bw 3Rw2 Lw D2 F2 D' Dw2 3Rw2 Fw Lw' 3Rw' F2 D Fw' 3Rw2 F L' B' 3Uw2 3Fw' L' U' Dw2 3Uw Fw Bw2 3Uw' D B' R2 F Uw B' 3Fw2 F Rw' R2 Uw B2 Lw' 3Rw Uw' Dw' U' F R' Rw2 D2 Dw2 Rw' Dw2 B D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R2 U2 R F R U R' U' R2
*3. *D' F' B' L F U F2 B2 U2 R U B2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B' D2 B'
*4. *D2 R D' F' D F' B' L D' R F2 B' L2 U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F L2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 D' Fw2 D' L Uw2 D2 U F2 B2 Fw R' F' U' Fw Rw' U B2 Rw' U Fw D Rw2
*5. *Lw2 U' R' U Lw L2 U' D' Fw F2 Dw' U Rw' B D' Lw' L R B2 U Uw B' Rw R' D Lw F Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw' U2 Fw2 Bw' D Bw' Uw Fw' U B F2 Dw U Rw Lw F2 L' Bw' Uw2 F' L2 Lw' U2 Dw' L R' D' L2 Fw2 Dw
*6. *3Fw' U2 L' Bw B Dw' Lw' B' Lw Uw' L U' D' 3Uw 3Rw' D F2 3Rw Fw' U2 3Fw' L2 Fw B' L2 B' Dw2 Fw' L F2 3Fw' Uw' 3Rw2 F' U Fw' Bw2 3Uw R' Uw' 3Uw' Lw' F Bw' 3Rw D2 U Rw' F' 3Fw' 3Uw Lw 3Uw' Fw' D Bw2 Dw' Fw' U2 3Uw' F2 D Dw2 F' D2 F' R 3Fw' 3Uw2 F2 3Fw2 Fw2 L 3Uw' U2 L' B R2 Dw 3Rw
*7. *3Uw R' D' 3Uw2 R Lw2 D 3Dw' Rw2 L' B2 3Lw U 3Rw' 3Bw2 Bw 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Bw' B2 Fw' 3Dw' D2 Rw Uw' 3Bw B' Dw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Rw' 3Bw' D 3Bw2 L' R 3Dw Uw' Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' B2 Lw Dw 3Uw R U' Rw2 Bw F 3Dw B' Uw 3Rw' Uw2 Rw' Bw U' R Dw' 3Rw' Uw2 Bw' Uw' Rw' F 3Bw2 3Uw 3Fw2 3Bw2 U 3Lw' Uw2 R Fw' 3Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Bw B Lw2 3Lw 3Dw2 Uw Bw' R' F2 3Fw' Lw' B Rw2 D2 Lw' 3Fw' Dw' B2 Bw F2 3Uw' Bw

*Clock*
*1. *UR5- DR2- DL4- UL4+ U5+ R3- D3+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R2+ D1- L2+ ALL4+
*2. *UR4+ DR3+ DL1+ UL2- U2+ R6+ D0+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R2+ D1- L1- ALL4+ DR
*3. *UR1+ DR3- DL2- UL4+ U5+ R5- D3- L2- ALL5- y2 U3+ R4+ D3- L5- ALL3+ DL
*4. *UR5+ DR1+ DL1+ UL5+ U6+ R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R3- D5- L4- ALL4+ DR DL UL
*5. *UR2+ DR5+ DL1+ UL0+ U6+ R5- D4- L3- ALL4- y2 U2+ R4- D1+ L4- ALL2- UR DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' U R B' U' R' U' R L' U' B u r b'
*2. *B' R' B U' B' L' R' U B R B
*3. *R U' L B R' B U' L' U' R B u l' b'
*4. *U L R' U R' L' B' L B L' B' r b'
*5. *R B' U' L' B R' B L B L' U

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (2,-1) / (-3,-5) / (3,0) / (1,0) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0) /
*2. *(0,5) / (-2,-5) / (5,2) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (6,-2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (-1,-5) / (0,-4) / (-2,-2) /
*3. *(0,-1) / (-3,3) / (6,-3) / (-2,-5) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (5,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,0) / (-2,0)
*4. *(1,3) / (-3,3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (2,-3) / (6,-5) / (-3,-2) /
*5. *(-2,0) / (2,-1) / (-2,-2) / (-3,0) / (5,-4) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (1,0) / (6,-4) / (-1,-3)

*Skewb*
*1. *L U L U' R' U' B U' B' L U
*2. *U B L' R' L' R' L U L R L
*3. *L B L' R B' L R' U' L R' U'
*4. *B L R L R' B U B' R L' R
*5. *L R B R L' B' R L U' R B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *flip U BR' BL2 L F2 L2' F2 U' flip L' U2 L2 BR2 R BL BR' BL2' U F2 U R2 F2' R' F2' R2 F2 U2 F2'
*2. *flip R U2' BR2' R2 U' BL2 U2' BL2' flip R2' U BL2' U2 F L2' U' BL2 R2' U2 F U F' R' U' F R U R'
*3. *L2 flip U2 R' BL2' L' BR' U BL2' flip L2' U' BL2' U2 BR U' L' BL2' F2' R' F' U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F2' U2 R F'
*4. *U BR2' R2' U2' L' U2' BL2' U2' flip U L2 BL' L U' R2 BR2 BL2' R' F U2' R U2' R2' F U' R' F2 R2
*5. *L BR U2' R U2' F' flip R' F' L2 BR2' BL2' L' BL' U2' F2' U' R2 U2 F2 U2 R2' F2 R U' F2'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U' R' F' U2 R U R2 U' F' R' U
*3. *U2 L D' F' L U2 L' D F2 L' B2 R2 L U2 L B2 U2 R' U2
*4. *B2 U R B' D L' B U B2 R' L' D2 R U2 R B2 U2 L U Uw2 F2 Rw2 U Fw2 F' Rw2 F D' R2 B2 Uw2 Rw' U Rw2 L' B2 Rw' U Uw' Rw L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*5. *Fw' B2 Lw' D B Rw Uw' B D' F B' Dw2 L2 D' Fw2 Rw' R2 U2 F B' D2 U' L2 B2 Rw2 B Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Dw2 D F' Rw' U' Dw' Fw Rw Lw2 B2 Uw B Bw' Dw' B' L' D Dw' Bw2 Rw Dw' R Lw' U Fw2 R Rw' F2 U' Bw2 D2
*OH. *F' U2 L D2 B' U2 B L2 B L2 B L' F' L2 U B2 R U R2
*Clock. *UR6+ DR3- DL1+ UL3- U3+ R4- D3+ L6+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1- D5- L6+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U B' L B U L' U L U' R' B' r' b'
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (0,3) / (-4,5) / (6,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-3) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (5,0) / (-4,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,0) / (6,0)
*Skewb. *L R B' R U B' L' R' B' L B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B L' r R' F b f l r' B L B' F' R' F R F R'
*2. *l b B' l r' b' l' R F L' B' R F' L' F L'
*3. *B b B f F f l' b B' L' R' F L' F' L' B' F'
*4. *b' l' f l' b r L R F R' F L' B' R'
*5. *B L' l' f' F l r' f' l L B L R' B' R B F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L' Rw' Uw' U' Lw' Rw L R Bw U B Lw Rw Lw' Uw Lw' Bw Rw Lw'
*2. *Uw U Lw' U' Bw' L' B' Uw' Lw R Uw Rw Uw Lw' Rw Uw Bw Lw' u l b'
*3. *Lw' U B Uw' L Bw' Lw' Rw U Lw R Uw Rw Uw Bw' Uw Bw Rw' u' l b'
*4. *Rw' Lw' Bw U L' Rw Uw R' Lw' U Rw Bw' Rw Lw' Uw' Rw u l
*5. *L R Bw' U' L' Rw L' Bw Lw U Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Uw Rw l b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 L D R3 D L U2 R D3 L2 U R2 D L3 U R D L U2 R2 D L U2 R D R D L2 D L U2 R U R D R U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L D2 L U2 R D2 L2 U R3 D L2 D R2 U L2 U R2 D L3 D R2 U L2 U R D2 L U3 R D R U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U2 R U R D3 L U L2 U R U R2 D2 L2 U2 R D R D L3 D R U2 R U R D2 L D L U L U2 R D L U R2 D L D R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R2 U L D2 R U2 L D L D2 R U R U R U L D R D L D L U R U L D L U R U L D3 R3 U L2 D R U2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D L2 U R U R D R D L U L D2 R2 U2 L U R D L2 D R D L U L U2 R D2 R U L D L U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B L2 B' F2 L' B2 D U F2 R F D2 L' R' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 U' R2 B R' D U2 B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 U' L2 B2 R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' B2 L2 D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 F2 U L' D U2 L' D L2 B D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R' L F2 U2 D' R2 F U D2 F' R U' B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 L2 B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' B L' B D2 R F2 D2 L D2 L F' U B2 D' L' U2 B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D B2 R2 D F' R2 B R' B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 L' U2 L2 B' L2 F'
*2. *B L2 D' R' D2 B' R' D' L2 F2 U2 F2 B2 L' F2 D' F' U'
*3. *D F' R' F' U B' R B' L D2 B2 D2 L D2 L' F2 L B2 R' B
*4. *R F2 D2 R' F' D F2 U2 B' D F2 R2 B U2 R2 F R2
*5. *B' L2 F' D' F U2 L2 B L2 U F2 U' D L2 U' D' L U F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UL UB UL UF LB UL LB RF UR UF UR UB LB RF UF RB LF UF UR UB UL RF UF RF LF UL LF UL DL DB DF LF DL LB DR DF RF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UF+ RF UF+2 LF+2 UL
*2. * UR UL UB UL UF UL UF UR UB UL UB UL UF UL UB LB UL UB UR LB RF UF UR UF UL UB UR UF UR LB LF UF UR UB RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UB RF LF UL DB RB DF RF UR DF UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR UF+ RF UF RF+ DB+ DL DB+
*3. * UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UB LB UB RF UF UL UB UL RF UR UF UR UB UL RF LF UL UF UB UR UB RB UB UL UF LF UF UR DB LB DR RB UR UF DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UL+ LF UL+2 LB+2 UB DF- RF DL+ LB+ DF+
*4. * UF UL UF UB UL UF UB UL UF UR UF UL UB UR LB RF UR UF UB UL LB UB UL UB UL LB UB RF UR RF RB UR UB RB LF UF UR UL UB UR UB UL RF RB LF DB LB UL RB DL DR DF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB+ UB UL LF
*5. * UB UR UB UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF LB UL UF RF UF UL UB UL UF UR UF LB UB UL LB RF RB UR UB RF UR LF UF RF UR RB UR DB LB RB DF RF LF UL DL DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB LB LF+2 UL UB+ UR LF-2 DL-2 LB+2 UB- DF RF+2 UF+ RF UF+2 UB DL- DR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *R' F' R F L' R' U' R U L R' D BR R BR' R' D' R' F' R' U F' L R' L' F' R F R L' U BL' L B' F U' L BR
*2. *B L BL L' BL' B' U' L' U' L U' BL L BL' U B BL' B' BL L F L' R F R' L R U' R F R F U' BR R F' BL' D L' R U'
*3. *R F' R F U F L F' L' U' D R BR R' BR' D' F' R F' U R F L R' F R L R U F' R F D' BR' BL BR' D' F'
*4. *L' U' L U F U R U' R' F' L U' L' F U R U' R' F' L' R' F R' L' U F U' F R U F' U' D' R BR U' R' F
*5. *F L' U' R' U R L R F' R' F' R F' L' U F L F' U L F R U L' U' F' BL' D' B D' BR B' BR'


----------



## Ayce (Mar 17, 2022)

Hey, a user on the forum competition "BillyBobbyJeffyJimmy" entered in obvious fake times in the site. Mind if you take a look?


----------



## j727s (Mar 17, 2022)

he might have confused the "." as a ":" for the times


----------



## j727s (Mar 17, 2022)

@BillyBobbyJeffyJimmy also may not use the standard time format idk


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2022)

I suspect it really had to do with using a different format for the times. I removed the times but preserved them in a message to him, in case we can reconstruct valid times from them.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 22, 2022)

Results for week 11: Congratulations to Zeke Mackay, Luke Garrett, and BradenTheMagician!

*2x2x2*(158)
1.  1.06 Legomanz
2.  1.43 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.44 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.58 BrianJ
5.  1.66 PokeCubes
6.  1.84 OriginalUsername
7.  1.90 Caíque crispim
8.  1.93 asiahyoo1997
9.  2.00 JackPfeifer
10.  2.06 Luke Garrett
11.  2.09 BradyCubes08
12.  2.11 asacuber
13.  2.16 Benjamin Warry
14.  2.29 RP_Cubed
15.  2.40 Shirosuki
16.  2.41 David ep
17.  2.42 TipsterTrickster 
18.  2.51 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  2.55 Zeke Mackay
20.  2.73 Boris McCoy
21.  2.80 Shaun Mack
22.  2.82 cuberkid10
23.  2.83 Liam Wadek
24.  2.93 CubableYT
25.  2.96 darrensaito
26.  3.06 Sphericality
27.  3.07 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
28.  3.10 Cody_Caston
29.  3.13 Hayden Ng
30.  3.24 lilwoaji
31.  3.25 NN29Cubes
31.  3.25 Dream Cubing
33.  3.27 BradenTheMagician
34.  3.29 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  3.32 tJardigradHe
36.  3.37 Nuuk cuber
37.  3.41 Antto Pitkänen
37.  3.41 MartinN13
39.  3.45 AidanNoogie
39.  3.45 Cuber2s
41.  3.51 DGCubes
42.  3.56 dycocubix
43.  3.59 Cale S
44.  3.70 Fisko
45.  3.71 cubingintherain
46.  3.76 RapsinSix
47.  3.78 sean_cut4
47.  3.78 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  3.83 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  3.87 Christopher Fandrich
50.  3.87 hah27
52.  3.88 trangium
53.  3.89 The Cubing Fanatic
54.  3.90 lumes2121
55.  3.99 any name you wish
56.  4.08 TheReasonableCuber
57.  4.09 Dylan Swarts
57.  4.09 Cubey_Tube
59.  4.11 ichcubegerne
60.  4.13 midnightcuberx
61.  4.15 DistanceRunner25
62.  4.16 wearephamily1719
63.  4.17 Cuz Red
64.  4.18 Fred Lang
65.  4.21 agradess2
66.  4.26 EvanWright1
66.  4.26 Calcube
68.  4.27 vishwasankarcubing
69.  4.28 Thecubingcuber347
70.  4.35 sigalig
70.  4.35 bennettstouder
70.  4.35 Parke187
73.  4.38 DarthDK
74.  4.41 weatherman223
75.  4.42 VectorCubes
76.  4.44 gsingh
76.  4.44 abunickabhi
76.  4.44 Josiah Blomker
79.  4.45 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
80.  4.46 JustGoodCuber
80.  4.46 Dr_Brain346
82.  4.52 Y cuber
83.  4.59 revaldoah
84.  4.60 Ontricus
85.  4.66 MattP98
86.  4.70 [email protected]
87.  4.72 tommyo11
88.  4.74 John Benwell
89.  4.77 dhafin
90.  4.79 Cooki348
91.  4.80 beabernardes
92.  4.85 Luke Solves Cubes
93.  4.89 GenZ Cubing
94.  4.92 Neon47
95.  4.96 Calumv 
96.  4.99 Raymos Castillo
97.  5.02 JakeAK
98.  5.03 InlandEmpireCuber
99.  5.04 Xauxage
100.  5.07 PCCuber
101.  5.20 Loffy8
102.  5.28 Riddler97
103.  5.31 Theoruff
104.  5.36 hydynn
105.  5.39 d2polld
106.  5.42 2018AMSB02
107.  5.50 David Reid
108.  5.55 pb_cuber
109.  5.95 Ethanawoll
110.  6.05 Abram Grimsley
111.  6.07 qwr
112.  6.16 epride17
113.  6.18 inoske
114.  6.27 nonsub20cuber
115.  6.33 Stock_Fish109
115.  6.33 Li Xiang
117.  6.36 nigelthecuber
118.  6.47 hebscody
119.  6.56 topppits
120.  6.71 Poorcuber09
121.  6.77 Amitbuk
122.  6.78 CubiBubi
123.  6.87 CaptainCuber
124.  6.90 Homeschool Cubing
125.  6.99 Mike Hughey
126.  7.38 Hyperion
127.  7.44 Jrg
128.  7.79 cuber159
129.  7.80 rdurette10
130.  7.96 nanocube
131.  8.35 Rubika-37-021204
132.  8.48 TruettM
133.  8.56 freshcuber.de
134.  8.71 4ce7heGuy
135.  8.83 sporteisvogel
136.  9.23 aamiel
137.  9.84 Bababooey
138.  9.86 One Wheel
139.  10.16 http_Noel
140.  10.48 kflynn
141.  10.61 avaneesh
142.  10.87 EmmaTheCapicorn
143.  11.47 Krökeldil
144.  11.75 Jacck
145.  12.07 Papkin
146.  12.45 J727S
147.  12.59 GhostGanCuber_Aadit
148.  12.65 Nash171
149.  12.91 mee6
150.  13.77 Mr Cuber
151.  14.05 Aluminum
152.  14.33 Vires
153.  14.79 Jlit
154.  16.42 MatsBergsten
155.  17.82 Sanjay Natarajan
156.  18.82 anishka3115
157.  37.43 Kdogs
158.  47.43 DatSpeedCuber


*3x3x3*(201)
1.  5.42 Luke Garrett
2.  6.48 BrianJ
3.  6.56 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  6.65 RP_Cubed
5.  7.21 asiahyoo1997
6.  7.28 JackPfeifer
7.  7.39 parkertrager
8.  7.40 Zeke Mackay
9.  7.45 Jacob Nokes
10.  7.47 Shaun Mack
11.  7.49 Haribo
12.  7.79 BradyCubes08
13.  7.82 dycocubix
14.  7.83 AidanNoogie
15.  7.85 Heewon Seo
16.  7.91 PokeCubes
17.  7.92 Khairur Rachim
18.  7.93 NoahCubing
19.  7.95 NN29Cubes
20.  8.09 Charles Jerome
21.  8.14 DistanceRunner25
22.  8.26 BradenTheMagician
23.  8.30 Oxzowachi
24.  8.37 FishyIshy
25.  8.48 Benjamin Warry
26.  8.70 Ontricus
27.  8.83 SpeedyReedy
28.  8.84 ichcubegerne
29.  8.89 tJardigradHe
30.  8.93 Christopher Fandrich
31.  8.95 cuberkid10
32.  9.11 tommyo11
33.  9.13 vishwasankarcubing
33.  9.13 Boris McCoy
35.  9.16 asacuber
36.  9.26 Cody_Caston
37.  9.35 gsingh
38.  9.37 Shirosuki
39.  9.41 qaz
39.  9.41 sean_cut4
41.  9.42 eyeballboi
42.  9.43 EvanWright1
43.  9.46 TipsterTrickster 
44.  9.51 yijunleow
45.  9.57 Hayden Ng
46.  9.60 Dream Cubing
47.  9.62 lilwoaji
48.  9.69 Caíque crispim
49.  9.71 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
50.  9.73 Adam Chodyniecki
50.  9.73 RapsinSix
52.  9.76 Liam Wadek
53.  9.85 BMcCl1
54.  10.09 GenTheThief
54.  10.09 FaLoL
56.  10.12 darrensaito
57.  10.20 MCuber
58.  10.22 cubingintherain
58.  10.22 VectorCubes
60.  10.39 CubableYT
61.  10.41 Raymos Castillo
62.  10.44 Fred Lang
63.  10.46 Cale S
64.  10.47 hah27
64.  10.47 sigalig
66.  10.80 Nuuk cuber
67.  10.81 Cubey_Tube
68.  10.83 Cooki348
69.  10.89 2017LAMB06
70.  11.07 VJW
71.  11.08 MartinN13
72.  11.10 DGCubes
73.  11.12 trangium
74.  11.15 agradess2
75.  11.23 20luky3
76.  11.40 Kacper Jędrzejuk
77.  11.41 Cuber2s
78.  11.53 The Cubing Fanatic
79.  11.60 xyzzy
80.  11.61 TheReasonableCuber
81.  11.72 PCCuber
82.  11.74 Dylan Swarts
83.  11.80 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
84.  11.83 Utkarsh Ashar
85.  11.85 wearephamily1719
86.  11.86 4ce7heGuy
87.  11.87 weatherman223
88.  11.94 Riddler97
89.  11.96 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
90.  12.09 Neon47
91.  12.17 Winfaza
92.  12.26 breadears
93.  12.33 beabernardes
94.  12.46 d2polld
95.  12.52 lumes2121
96.  12.66 Cuz Red
97.  12.71 Chris Van Der Brink
98.  12.87 TheEpicCuber
99.  12.99 MattP98
100.  13.00 midnightcuberx
101.  13.01 Sphericality
102.  13.03 Fisko
103.  13.04 abunickabhi
104.  13.13 Thecubingcuber347
105.  13.17 any name you wish
106.  13.24 dhafin
107.  13.43 Loffy8
107.  13.43 Xauxage
109.  13.53 JakeAK
110.  13.55 Parke187
111.  13.57 TheSilverBeluga
112.  13.61 Calumv 
113.  13.73 2018AMSB02
114.  13.81 InlandEmpireCuber
115.  14.37 Ali161102
115.  14.37 [email protected]
117.  14.40 Cuber15
118.  14.58 John123
119.  14.59 bennettstouder
120.  14.76 revaldoah
121.  14.81 Haadynaushahi
122.  15.13 David Reid
123.  15.21 Josiah Blomker
123.  15.21 Lvl9001Wizard
125.  15.23 JustGoodCuber
126.  15.31 [email protected]
127.  15.33 topppits
128.  15.70 Luke Solves Cubes
129.  16.17 John Benwell
130.  16.22 Dr_Brain346
131.  16.76 Calcube
132.  16.92 CaptainCuber
133.  17.02 epride17
134.  17.11 Homeschool Cubing
135.  17.39 pb_cuber
136.  17.74 inoske
137.  17.90 Abram Grimsley
138.  18.16 Lightning
139.  18.31 GhostGanCuber_Aadit
140.  18.68 hebscody
141.  18.70 Li Xiang
142.  19.15 nonsub20cuber
143.  19.21 CubiBubi
144.  19.45 Ksawierov
145.  19.47 GenZ Cubing
146.  19.62 Dageris
147.  19.74 Poorcuber09
148.  20.37 Ayce
149.  20.58 hydynn
150.  21.65 rdurette10
151.  21.81 nigelthecuber
152.  21.86 Mike Hughey
153.  22.09 nanocube
154.  22.21 N4C0
155.  22.31 Hyperion
156.  22.35 calvinhart
157.  22.90 Jrg
158.  23.35 Bluid
159.  23.92 Stock_Fish109
160.  24.13 Elisa
161.  24.16 Ethanawoll
162.  24.21 Amitbuk
163.  24.39 TruettM
164.  24.60 One Wheel
165.  24.67 Yolo_Gamer0000
166.  24.90 Jlit
167.  24.96 freshcuber.de
168.  25.06 Theoruff
169.  25.52 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
170.  26.40 qwr
171.  26.69 Gan unfanboy
172.  26.85 aamiel
173.  26.90 sporteisvogel
174.  27.07 Shuey L
175.  27.50 Rubika-37-021204
176.  30.19 kflynn
177.  30.54 avaneesh
178.  30.92 J727S
179.  31.28 Nash171
180.  32.06 Cosmos
181.  32.73 Jacck
182.  33.61 Mr Cuber
183.  34.34 Krökeldil
184.  35.32 Arabi Khan
185.  36.22 mee6
186.  36.84 MatsBergsten
187.  37.50 Vires
188.  41.17 Lutz_P
189.  41.58 anishka3115
190.  42.44 Papkin
191.  46.58 Luke1234
192.  48.32 GavinDelosReyes
193.  49.41 http_Noel
194.  50.74 EmmaTheCapicorn
195.  51.61 Sanjay Natarajan
196.  54.95 DarthDK
197.  57.82 DatSpeedCuber
198.  58.07 Areco
199.  1:04.42 Aluminum
200.  1:57.37 Irotholoro
201.  2:17.71 Kdogs


*4x4x4*(98)
1.  29.44 asiahyoo1997
2.  29.75 tJardigradHe
3.  29.84 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  30.14 cuberkid10
5.  31.03 Jacob Nokes
6.  31.72 Luke Garrett
7.  31.81 Heewon Seo
8.  32.46 Khairur Rachim
9.  32.79 Hayden Ng
10.  33.79 PokeCubes
11.  35.19 ichcubegerne
12.  36.05 RP_Cubed
13.  36.13 EvanWright1
14.  36.43 fun at the joy
15.  36.65 BradenTheMagician
16.  37.20 Zeke Mackay
17.  37.65 lilwoaji
18.  38.09 AidanNoogie
19.  38.12 20luky3
20.  38.31 NN29Cubes
21.  38.34 dycocubix
22.  40.03 sean_cut4
23.  40.14 Boris McCoy
24.  40.62 sigalig
25.  40.91 MartinN13
26.  42.01 Raymos Castillo
27.  42.14 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
28.  42.53 agradess2
29.  42.57 FaLoL
30.  42.60 tommyo11
31.  42.65 DGCubes
32.  43.43 abunickabhi
33.  43.77 gsingh
34.  44.39 Liam Wadek
35.  45.48 TheReasonableCuber
36.  45.80 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
37.  45.98 Parke187
38.  46.46 Cooki348
39.  46.50 Christopher Fandrich
40.  47.28 VJW
41.  47.68 beabernardes
42.  50.66 any name you wish
43.  50.69 bennettstouder
44.  50.72 epride17
45.  51.39 Cody_Caston
46.  52.12 Nuuk cuber
47.  52.15 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
48.  52.22 Winfaza
49.  52.39 Xauxage
50.  52.57 lumes2121
51.  53.05 FishyIshy
52.  53.09 PCCuber
53.  53.23 breadears
54.  53.50 Dylan Swarts
55.  53.92 2018AMSB02
56.  54.80 Shirosuki
57.  55.05 dhafin
58.  55.37 Fisko
59.  56.14 Cuz Red
60.  56.29 revaldoah
61.  56.38 Cubey_Tube
62.  56.81 Josiah Blomker
63.  56.85 John Benwell
64.  57.49 Loffy8
65.  57.82 CaptainCuber
66.  57.95 topppits
67.  58.94 Dr_Brain346
67.  58.94 Sphericality
69.  1:01.79 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  1:01.93 weatherman223
71.  1:03.38 Calumv 
72.  1:03.44 d2polld
73.  1:04.22 4ce7heGuy
74.  1:05.27 David Reid
75.  1:07.15 JustGoodCuber
76.  1:07.36 Thecubingcuber347
77.  1:10.08 Poorcuber09
78.  1:10.94 Li Xiang
79.  1:13.28 filmip
80.  1:16.67 rdurette10
81.  1:17.66 One Wheel
82.  1:21.01 Abram Grimsley
83.  1:22.92 Jrg
84.  1:29.28 freshcuber.de
85.  1:29.87 pb_cuber
86.  1:30.64 Mike Hughey
87.  1:34.61 CubiBubi
88.  1:37.12 Calcube
89.  1:39.02 sporteisvogel
90.  1:48.88 Bluid
91.  1:49.91 hebscody
92.  1:55.50 Jacck
93.  1:59.74 Midnight_Cuber
94.  2:01.66 Jlit
95.  2:03.29 Luke Solves Cubes
96.  2:07.52 kflynn
97.  2:25.54 MatsBergsten
98.  DNF Ali161102


*5x5x5*(73)
1.  47.99 asiahyoo1997
2.  55.01 tJardigradHe
3.  56.06 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  56.81 Jacob Nokes
5.  59.06 cuberkid10
6.  1:00.11 Hayden Ng
7.  1:01.37 Luke Garrett
8.  1:02.08 fun at the joy
9.  1:02.19 PokeCubes
10.  1:02.33 ichcubegerne
11.  1:03.24 RP_Cubed
12.  1:03.34 Heewon Seo
13.  1:07.97 EvanWright1
14.  1:09.92 FaLoL
15.  1:11.16 gsingh
16.  1:13.51 Raymos Castillo
17.  1:14.58 Zeke Mackay
18.  1:16.22 DGCubes
19.  1:16.72 agradess2
20.  1:17.85 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:18.20 Liam Wadek
22.  1:19.17 sigalig
23.  1:19.43 sean_cut4
24.  1:24.12 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  1:25.62 abunickabhi
26.  1:27.49 VJW
27.  1:28.83 DistanceRunner25
28.  1:29.26 any name you wish
29.  1:30.03 Nuuk cuber
30.  1:30.30 Dylan Swarts
31.  1:30.42 beabernardes
32.  1:33.83 TheEpicCuber
33.  1:34.37 TheReasonableCuber
34.  1:34.40 breadears
35.  1:34.49 tommyo11
36.  1:36.38 Boris McCoy
37.  1:37.21 2018AMSB02
38.  1:38.64 epride17
39.  1:39.20 Cooki348
40.  1:39.96 Parke187
41.  1:42.65 CaptainCuber
42.  1:43.83 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  1:52.78 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  1:54.04 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  1:56.90 Loffy8
46.  1:59.79 Calumv 
47.  2:00.56 topppits
48.  2:00.68 weatherman223
49.  2:02.22 lumes2121
50.  2:05.92 Cubey_Tube
51.  2:08.36 One Wheel
52.  2:08.52 filmip
53.  2:10.11 Cuz Red
54.  2:11.38 Dr_Brain346
55.  2:14.93 David Reid
56.  2:15.45 Jrg
57.  2:21.70 revaldoah
58.  2:26.36 JustGoodCuber
59.  2:34.00 Mike Hughey
60.  2:35.58 sporteisvogel
61.  2:38.57 Josiah Blomker
62.  2:41.54 rdurette10
63.  2:45.62 4ce7heGuy
64.  2:49.46 thomas.sch
65.  3:07.24 freshcuber.de
66.  3:17.25 Jacck
67.  3:46.86 nigelthecuber
68.  3:47.46 pb_cuber
69.  4:01.40 Luke Solves Cubes
70.  4:04.81 MatsBergsten
71.  DNF MartinN13
71.  DNF Ethanawoll
71.  DNF Ali161102


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:36.47 Dream Cubing
2.  1:49.60 cuberkid10
3.  1:55.75 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:05.57 Raymos Castillo
5.  2:06.65 Liam Wadek
6.  2:06.97 Luke Garrett
7.  2:07.41 FaLoL
8.  2:13.89 sigalig
9.  2:16.28 Zeke Mackay
10.  2:18.44 Keroma12
11.  2:19.66 agradess2
12.  2:27.68 sean_cut4
13.  2:36.28 Nuuk cuber
14.  2:39.48 xyzzy
15.  2:40.98 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
16.  2:41.93 BradenTheMagician
17.  2:43.57 DGCubes
18.  2:56.77 TheReasonableCuber
19.  2:56.90 gsingh
20.  3:00.54 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  3:07.91 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:14.43 tommyo11
23.  3:38.45 One Wheel
24.  4:16.93 Jrg
25.  4:17.42 David Reid
26.  4:27.95 weatherman223
27.  4:38.63 Loffy8
28.  4:46.39 Mike Hughey
29.  4:53.93 Jacck
30.  4:58.39 sporteisvogel
31.  DNF abunickabhi
31.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
31.  DNF PCCuber
31.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(26)
1.  2:15.90 Dream Cubing
2.  2:37.40 ichcubegerne
3.  3:03.76 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:08.70 LwBigcubes
5.  3:11.17 Liam Wadek
6.  3:29.31 Luke Garrett
7.  3:30.45 Zeke Mackay
8.  3:38.37 Raymos Castillo
9.  3:45.47 sigalig
10.  3:46.81 Nuuk cuber
11.  4:11.73 BradenTheMagician
12.  4:46.39 TheReasonableCuber
13.  4:55.02 gsingh
14.  5:03.20 Dylan Swarts
15.  5:41.79 One Wheel
16.  6:02.82 David Reid
17.  6:25.62 Jrg
18.  6:56.18 Mike Hughey
19.  7:29.30 thomas.sch
20.  8:09.48 sporteisvogel
21.  8:14.08 Jacck
22.  9:09.58 calvinhart
23.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
23.  DNF VJW
23.  DNF weatherman223
23.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(43)
1.  4.54 BrianJ
2.  4.98 JakeAK
3.  5.01 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  5.21 PokeCubes
5.  6.20 cubingintherain
6.  8.95 dycocubix
7.  9.25 BradenTheMagician
8.  10.03 RP_Cubed
9.  10.33 darrensaito
10.  11.94 any name you wish
11.  12.03 sean_cut4
12.  12.39 sigalig
13.  12.40 Luke Garrett
14.  12.73 ichcubegerne
15.  12.94 gsingh
16.  13.18 DarthDK
17.  13.78 Zeke Mackay
18.  14.00 hah27
19.  15.69 abunickabhi
20.  15.88 Hayden Ng
21.  16.72 Li Xiang
22.  20.86 dhafin
23.  25.45 Mike Hughey
24.  34.11 MatsBergsten
25.  35.11 Xauxage
26.  35.89 2018AMSB02
27.  37.53 Dylan Swarts
28.  42.29 Raymos Castillo
29.  44.69 InlandEmpireCuber
30.  45.45 David Reid
31.  53.51 Jacck
32.  1:02.71 Nuuk cuber
33.  1:07.59 sporteisvogel
34.  1:24.87 Homeschool Cubing
35.  1:25.61 Krökeldil
36.  1:46.25 Calumv 
37.  2:00.95 Nash171
38.  2:25.18 Hyperion
39.  DNF Y cuber
39.  DNF Josiah Blomker
39.  DNF Aluminum
39.  DNF weatherman223
39.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(39)
1.  17.39 PokeCubes
2.  19.43 sigalig
3.  19.91 JakeAK


Spoiler



4.  24.17 hah27
5.  28.67 tommyo11
6.  33.76 Dylan Swarts
7.  34.25 RP_Cubed
8.  36.73 dhafin
9.  41.84 Keroma12
10.  43.17 abunickabhi
11.  44.14 anishka3115
12.  49.06 Ali161102
13.  58.32 Sphericality
14.  1:09.23 DesertWolf
15.  1:16.25 Zeke Mackay
16.  1:17.32 revaldoah
17.  1:19.13 MatsBergsten
18.  1:30.93 DistanceRunner25
19.  1:32.39 2018AMSB02
20.  1:46.02 Neon47
21.  1:47.81 TheEpicCuber
22.  1:48.94 Der Der
23.  1:51.75 2019ECKE02
24.  2:01.25 BradenTheMagician
25.  2:03.55 brad711
26.  2:15.75 d2polld
27.  2:19.75 filmip
28.  2:22.71 Mike Hughey
29.  2:33.72 Raymos Castillo
30.  2:57.38 Luke Garrett
31.  3:07.77 Jacck
32.  3:10.54 gsingh
33.  3:39.21 Nuuk cuber
34.  4:16.77 sporteisvogel
35.  4:47.79 nanocube
36.  5:07.50 any name you wish
37.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
37.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
37.  DNF MattP98


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  2:07.92 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:13.89 sigalig
3.  2:17.95 hah27


Spoiler



4.  5:35.03 Sphericality
5.  7:22.28 Mike Hughey
6.  7:29.05 MatsBergsten
7.  8:53.07 Jacck
8.  10:32.44 BradenTheMagician
9.  DNF Ali161102
9.  DNF 2018AMSB02
9.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  3:43.43 sigalig
2.  4:54.20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  7:16.50 hah27


Spoiler



4.  8:06.50 Keroma12
5.  12:23.40 MatsBergsten
6.  18:53.92 Jacck
7.  DNF Mike Hughey
7.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  54:18.99 Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  29/34 57:50 Keroma12
2.  11/14 27:13 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  12/18 30:41 Dylan Swarts


Spoiler



4.  3/3 14:16 MatsBergsten
5.  2/2 1:34 anishka3115
6.  2/2 5:55 Zeke Mackay
7.  2/2 6:37 BradenTheMagician
8.  3/4 29:16 sporteisvogel
9.  2/3 11:21 filmip
10.  2/4 14:13 2018AMSB02
11.  1/2 1:23 JakeAK
11.  8/18 60:00 Ali161102
11.  7/16 59:51 Panagiotis Christopoulos
11.  27/65 60:00 sigalig
11.  0/2 10:01 gsingh


*3x3x3 one-handed*(111)
1.  10.48 Luke Garrett
2.  12.13 lilwoaji
3.  12.31 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  12.72 OriginalUsername
5.  12.94 asiahyoo1997
6.  13.07 Shaun Mack
7.  13.09 Elo13
8.  13.55 PokeCubes
9.  13.71 asacuber
10.  13.95 Dream Cubing
11.  14.01 Charles Jerome
12.  15.15 dycocubix
13.  15.22 Benjamin Warry
14.  15.83 BradyCubes08
15.  16.09 eyeballboi
16.  16.80 Zeke Mackay
17.  17.36 gsingh
18.  17.52 DistanceRunner25
19.  17.54 midnightcuberx
20.  17.60 cuberkid10
21.  17.85 ichcubegerne
22.  17.88 MCuber
23.  17.95 NN29Cubes
24.  17.99 Cody_Caston
25.  18.36 BradenTheMagician
26.  18.56 MartinN13
27.  18.58 RP_Cubed
28.  18.78 Hayden Ng
29.  19.14 sean_cut4
30.  19.21 AidanNoogie
31.  19.69 JakeAK
32.  19.72 Neon47
33.  20.00 Cale S
34.  20.24 Riddler97
35.  20.26 cubingintherain
36.  21.51 FaLoL
37.  21.71 Shirosuki
38.  21.78 Liam Wadek
39.  21.89 Boris McCoy
40.  22.03 Haribo
41.  22.45 weatherman223
42.  22.72 DGCubes
43.  22.74 PCCuber
44.  22.81 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
45.  22.91 Cooki348
46.  22.99 abunickabhi
47.  23.04 Utkarsh Ashar
48.  23.05 Thecubingcuber347
49.  23.12 Parke187
50.  23.21 sigalig
51.  23.87 Winfaza
52.  24.19 dhafin
52.  24.19 tommyo11
54.  24.34 MattP98
55.  24.36 revaldoah
56.  24.73 xyzzy
57.  24.83 any name you wish
58.  24.96 lumes2121
59.  25.13 TheReasonableCuber
60.  25.20 Nuuk cuber
61.  25.24 VJW
62.  25.76 Calumv 
63.  25.77 Cubey_Tube
64.  26.07 TheEpicCuber
65.  26.36 CubableYT
66.  26.41 Dylan Swarts
67.  27.28 Raymos Castillo
68.  27.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
69.  27.74 VectorCubes
70.  28.26 Fisko
71.  28.34 The Cubing Fanatic
72.  28.50 2018AMSB02
73.  28.81 epride17
74.  31.02 Luke Solves Cubes
75.  31.10 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  31.16 Cuz Red
77.  31.26 bennettstouder
78.  32.17 Loffy8
79.  33.49 David Reid
80.  34.77 Poorcuber09
81.  34.84 4ce7heGuy
82.  35.33 beabernardes
83.  35.94 Dr_Brain346
84.  35.99 JustGoodCuber
85.  36.68 Homeschool Cubing
86.  38.14 John123
87.  38.52 hebscody
88.  39.00 Abram Grimsley
89.  40.25 Hyperion
90.  41.49 freshcuber.de
91.  41.61 Mike Hughey
92.  42.74 Cuber15
93.  46.21 rdurette10
94.  46.80 pb_cuber
95.  48.39 Calcube
96.  50.76 sporteisvogel
97.  51.95 nanocube
98.  53.77 Josiah Blomker
99.  53.78 nigelthecuber
100.  57.48 inoske
101.  1:02.13 Jacck
102.  1:07.71 J727S
103.  1:12.22 Theoruff
104.  1:17.64 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
105.  1:17.65 Stock_Fish109
106.  1:44.46 MatsBergsten
107.  2:03.96 Jlit
108.  2:04.92 mee6
109.  3:10.36 Aluminum
110.  DNF Ali161102
110.  DNF DatSpeedCuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(9)
1.  44.97 Luke Garrett
2.  53.50 Zeke Mackay
3.  1:03.35 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1:41.61 any name you wish
5.  1:44.67 Li Xiang
6.  2:08.75 Nuuk cuber
7.  DNF Gan unfanboy
7.  DNF Josiah Blomker
7.  DNF Aluminum


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(21)
1.  37.87 ichcubegerne
2.  42.70 Nuuk cuber
3.  45.05 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  46.55 DGCubes
5.  47.98 BradenTheMagician
6.  53.30 Luke Garrett
7.  54.64 Raymos Castillo
8.  58.32 Dream Cubing
9.  1:09.45 CaptainCuber
10.  1:19.46 Jacck
11.  1:26.67 any name you wish
12.  1:31.20 Dylan Swarts
13.  1:33.14 TheReasonableCuber
14.  2:11.45 gsingh
15.  2:15.09 Dr_Brain346
16.  2:24.80 VJW
17.  2:59.83 Calumv 
18.  4:41.96 Loffy8
19.  DNF 2018AMSB02
19.  DNF MatsBergsten
19.  DNF Aluminum


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(11)
1.  22.00 (22, 21, 23) TipsterTrickster 
2.  40.00 (42, 37, 41) Mike Hughey
3.  45.33 (50, 46, 40) CB21


Spoiler



4.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) Cale S
4.  DNF (22, DNS, DNS) brad711
4.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 26) Theo Leinad
4.  DNF (33, 38, DNS) filmip
4.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) lumes2121
4.  DNF (64, DNS, DNS) InlandEmpireCuber
4.  DNF (69, DNS, DNS) gsingh
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Aluminum


*2-3-4 Relay*(50)
1.  39.27 Luke Garrett
2.  43.05 PokeCubes
3.  45.56 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  48.80 fun at the joy
5.  49.09 Hayden Ng
6.  50.98 BradenTheMagician
7.  53.44 ichcubegerne
8.  54.58 EvanWright1
9.  55.98 sean_cut4
10.  57.15 sigalig
11.  57.42 Raymos Castillo
12.  58.44 gsingh
13.  59.00 DGCubes
14.  59.76 Dylan Swarts
15.  1:00.16 TheReasonableCuber
16.  1:00.59 Dream Cubing
17.  1:03.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  1:03.50 Cooki348
19.  1:03.58 abunickabhi
20.  1:03.95 dhafin
21.  1:04.07 any name you wish
22.  1:06.17 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:07.21 Shirosuki
24.  1:07.29 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
25.  1:07.63 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  1:09.08 tommyo11
27.  1:13.58 Calumv 
28.  1:13.76 2018AMSB02
29.  1:14.29 Xauxage
30.  1:18.32 Josiah Blomker
31.  1:19.03 Cody_Caston
32.  1:19.68 Utkarsh Ashar
33.  1:22.83 CaptainCuber
34.  1:23.41 weatherman223
35.  1:24.95 Li Xiang
36.  1:26.42 InlandEmpireCuber
37.  1:28.11 Fisko
38.  1:33.20 Dr_Brain346
39.  1:40.41 Poorcuber09
40.  1:41.63 4ce7heGuy
41.  1:45.76 David Reid
42.  1:50.35 Luke Solves Cubes
43.  1:52.45 rdurette10
44.  1:52.58 One Wheel
45.  2:01.00 Jrg
46.  2:02.47 CubiBubi
47.  2:08.87 hebscody
48.  2:29.57 Cuz Red
49.  3:22.21 Hyperion
50.  4:08.73 EmmaTheCapicorn


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(34)
1.  1:41.17 fun at the joy
2.  1:44.78 Luke Garrett
3.  1:53.21 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  1:58.39 ichcubegerne
5.  1:58.46 gsingh
6.  2:05.06 Zeke Mackay
7.  2:08.31 Raymos Castillo
8.  2:13.77 DGCubes
9.  2:17.41 sigalig
10.  2:23.57 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  2:23.65 sean_cut4
12.  2:32.87 BradenTheMagician
13.  2:35.96 tommyo11
14.  2:39.32 abunickabhi
15.  2:39.58 Cooki348
16.  2:42.92 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:46.21 Chris Van Der Brink
18.  2:46.50 TheReasonableCuber
19.  2:53.51 2018AMSB02
20.  2:56.28 Dylan Swarts
21.  2:56.47 Shirosuki
22.  3:12.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  3:18.55 weatherman223
24.  3:20.78 InlandEmpireCuber
25.  3:26.62 Cuz Red
26.  3:37.54 Dr_Brain346
27.  4:01.09 Calumv 
28.  4:05.39 One Wheel
29.  4:18.03 Josiah Blomker
30.  4:25.16 Jrg
31.  4:25.32 David Reid
32.  4:26.48 Poorcuber09
33.  4:27.01 Li Xiang
34.  5:47.89 Luke Solves Cubes


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:51.02 ichcubegerne
2.  4:07.02 Luke Garrett
3.  4:32.92 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  4:33.40 Raymos Castillo
5.  4:51.85 sigalig
6.  4:52.85 BradenTheMagician
7.  5:11.14 DGCubes
8.  5:16.43 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:24.28 tommyo11
10.  5:30.10 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
11.  5:40.09 TheReasonableCuber
12.  6:54.58 Cooki348
13.  8:12.35 One Wheel
14.  8:26.61 David Reid
15.  8:35.72 Calumv 
16.  9:14.55 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:46.46 ichcubegerne
2.  7:33.84 Zeke Mackay
3.  7:48.92 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  8:34.24 sigalig
5.  8:38.35 Raymos Castillo
6.  9:05.71 sean_cut4
7.  9:09.56 BradenTheMagician
8.  10:17.93 TheReasonableCuber
9.  11:42.40 Shirosuki
10.  12:59.89 Cooki348
11.  13:27.58 One Wheel
12.  15:45.05 Jrg
13.  15:50.38 David Reid
14.  15:59.09 Calumv


*Clock*(57)
1.  4.31 JChambers13
2.  5.03 MartinN13
3.  5.32 VectorCubes


Spoiler



4.  5.38 Liam Wadek
5.  6.53 oliverpallo
6.  6.60 Zeke Mackay
7.  6.64 Luke Garrett
8.  6.71 Christopher Fandrich
9.  6.74 Benjamin Warry
10.  6.80 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
11.  6.94 PokeCubes
12.  7.04 DesertWolf
13.  7.09 BradenTheMagician
14.  7.74 Kit Clement
15.  7.90 Kacper Jędrzejuk
16.  7.92 lilwoaji
17.  7.95 MattP98
18.  8.19 Raymos Castillo
19.  8.72 Li Xiang
20.  8.80 dycocubix
21.  8.88 N4C0
22.  9.31 Parke187
23.  9.62 Nuuk cuber
24.  9.68 David ep
25.  9.77 NoahCubing
26.  9.99 InlandEmpireCuber
27.  10.02 lumes2121
28.  10.05 RP_Cubed
29.  10.24 cubingintherain
30.  10.45 DGCubes
31.  10.62 ichcubegerne
32.  10.71 2018AMSB02
33.  10.95 Fisko
34.  11.02 Jacob Nokes
35.  11.04 tommyo11
36.  11.20 cubingmom2
37.  11.41 sean_cut4
38.  11.57 Ayce
39.  11.86 Heewon Seo
40.  12.03 EvanWright1
41.  12.10 Shirosuki
42.  12.31 weatherman223
43.  12.32 sigalig
44.  13.05 any name you wish
45.  13.49 NN29Cubes
46.  14.08 Mike Hughey
47.  16.48 freshcuber.de
48.  18.05 David Reid
49.  20.02 Jacck
50.  20.06 Poorcuber09
51.  27.16 sporteisvogel
52.  27.69 Luke Solves Cubes
53.  28.87 Homeschool Cubing
54.  49.51 Cubey_Tube
55.  1:00.05 Dr_Brain346
56.  DNF vishwasankarcubing
56.  DNF Mattia Pasquini


*Megaminx*(47)
1.  36.18 Heewon Seo
2.  39.95 AidanNoogie
3.  41.93 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  48.47 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
5.  50.95 NoahCubing
6.  56.37 Jacob Nokes
7.  56.40 G2013
8.  57.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  58.60 BradenTheMagician
10.  59.20 Zeke Mackay
11.  1:00.33 MCuber
12.  1:02.17 Raymos Castillo
13.  1:05.28 FaLoL
14.  1:06.63 ichcubegerne
15.  1:07.42 DGCubes
16.  1:08.96 sean_cut4
17.  1:14.81 beabernardes
18.  1:14.99 Cooki348
19.  1:16.05 NN29Cubes
20.  1:18.27 tommyo11
21.  1:18.42 2018AMSB02
22.  1:19.30 sigalig
23.  1:22.88 Liam Wadek
24.  1:24.72 Nuuk cuber
25.  1:28.12 The Cubing Fanatic
26.  1:28.91 Loffy8
27.  1:34.37 VJW
28.  1:36.26 epride17
29.  1:44.50 Dylan Swarts
30.  1:45.69 Shirosuki
31.  1:52.31 Cubey_Tube
32.  1:52.88 David Reid
33.  1:54.14 weatherman223
34.  1:54.74 TheReasonableCuber
35.  1:54.94 d2polld
36.  2:02.58 Li Xiang
37.  2:18.70 DarthDK
38.  2:20.89 Poorcuber09
39.  2:23.56 One Wheel
40.  2:31.23 Mike Hughey
41.  2:38.96 Luke Solves Cubes
42.  2:45.01 gsingh
43.  3:10.71 Jacck
44.  3:12.34 sporteisvogel
45.  3:34.83 Calumv 
46.  DNF PCCuber
46.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*Pyraminx*(96)
1.  2.36 dycocubix
2.  2.45 parkertrager
3.  2.55 RP_Cubed


Spoiler



4.  2.67 BrianJ
5.  2.82 Chris Van Der Brink
6.  2.93 Heath Flick
7.  2.94 PokeCubes
8.  3.09 Shirosuki
9.  3.12 DGCubes
10.  3.18 BradyCubes08
11.  3.34 EvanWright1
12.  3.35 Shaun Mack
13.  3.42 BradenTheMagician
14.  3.43 Luke Garrett
15.  3.45 Cody_Caston
16.  3.49 remopihel
17.  3.50 OriginalUsername
18.  3.71 Cooki348
19.  3.74 MartinN13
20.  4.04 Ontricus
21.  4.15 cubingintherain
22.  4.16 Adam Chodyniecki
23.  4.19 Zeke Mackay
24.  4.61 Raymos Castillo
25.  4.78 Liam Wadek
26.  4.81 cuberkid10
27.  4.82 Boris McCoy
28.  4.93 lilwoaji
29.  5.15 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  5.18 vishwasankarcubing
31.  5.27 Cale S
32.  5.39 sean_cut4
32.  5.39 any name you wish
34.  5.43 Nuuk cuber
35.  5.44 Homeschool Cubing
36.  5.48 tommyo11
36.  5.48 Sphericality
38.  5.53 Parke187
39.  5.57 Heewon Seo
40.  5.68 wearephamily1719
41.  5.76 DarthDK
42.  6.04 Sanjay Natarajan
43.  6.08 ichcubegerne
44.  6.12 NN29Cubes
45.  6.15 lumes2121
46.  6.30 beabernardes
47.  6.32 CaptainCuber
47.  6.32 Dylan Swarts
49.  6.38 VectorCubes
50.  6.44 DesertWolf
51.  6.50 bennettstouder
52.  6.55 Fisko
53.  6.58 CubableYT
54.  6.62 Loffy8
55.  7.02 MattP98
56.  7.27 TheReasonableCuber
57.  7.33 hebscody
58.  7.37 midnightcuberx
59.  7.77 rdurette10
60.  7.82 Calumv 
61.  7.86 Dream Cubing
62.  7.89 Calcube
63.  8.17 CubiBubi
64.  8.28 InlandEmpireCuber
65.  8.47 2018AMSB02
66.  8.59 weatherman223
67.  8.65 Neon47
68.  8.70 d2polld
69.  8.76 Cuz Red
70.  8.77 sigalig
71.  8.80 [email protected]
72.  9.03 Li Xiang
73.  9.17 JustGoodCuber
74.  9.54 Mike Hughey
75.  9.79 topppits
76.  9.82 Poorcuber09
77.  9.85 Josiah Blomker
78.  10.41 cuber159
79.  10.90 pb_cuber
80.  11.00 Abram Grimsley
81.  11.19 sporteisvogel
82.  11.73 avaneesh
83.  11.79 gsingh
84.  12.11 Mr Cuber
85.  12.29 kflynn
86.  12.87 [email protected]
87.  13.39 freshcuber.de
88.  13.60 Cubey_Tube
89.  14.06 Jacck
90.  14.81 J727S
91.  14.89 Hyperion
92.  15.04 Dr_Brain346
93.  15.99 Theoruff
94.  18.43 DatSpeedCuber
95.  31.28 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
96.  47.88 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(75)
1.  6.04 Oxzowachi
2.  6.51 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.84 David ep


Spoiler



4.  7.38 PokeCubes
5.  7.51 Benjamin Warry
6.  7.71 mrsniffles01
7.  8.10 EvanWright1
8.  8.31 RP_Cubed
9.  8.50 BrianJ
10.  8.82 cubingintherain
11.  8.85 BradyCubes08
12.  9.73 NoahCubing
13.  9.92 Jacob Nokes
14.  10.41 OriginalUsername
15.  10.46 Neon47
16.  10.66 BradenTheMagician
17.  10.94 Shaun Mack
18.  11.81 Zeke Mackay
19.  12.04 Cale S
20.  12.33 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
21.  13.07 Boris McCoy
22.  13.71 Luke Garrett
23.  14.42 ichcubegerne
24.  14.50 Hayden Ng
25.  14.65 MCuber
26.  15.09 dycocubix
27.  15.12 sigalig
28.  15.54 DGCubes
29.  15.65 Shirosuki
30.  15.66 lilwoaji
31.  15.85 darrensaito
32.  15.99 beabernardes
33.  16.21 AidanNoogie
34.  16.33 cuberkid10
35.  18.02 PCCuber
36.  18.27 Kacper Paweł Dworak
37.  18.57 Antto Pitkänen
38.  18.65 sean_cut4
39.  18.96 2018AMSB02
40.  18.97 SpeedyReedy
41.  19.12 David Reid
42.  19.54 Kacper Jędrzejuk
43.  19.76 tommyo11
44.  19.96 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
45.  22.42 TheSilverBeluga
46.  22.81 MattP98
47.  23.26 Dream Cubing
48.  23.88 Raymos Castillo
49.  24.06 Fisko
50.  24.07 weatherman223
51.  24.68 VJW
52.  25.76 Liam Wadek
53.  26.21 midnightcuberx
54.  26.60 Nuuk cuber
55.  27.22 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
56.  30.34 Cuz Red
57.  30.56 lumes2121
58.  30.60 Xauxage
59.  35.49 epride17
60.  37.54 Cubey_Tube
61.  38.18 TheReasonableCuber
62.  38.19 Mike Hughey
63.  40.38 dhafin
64.  42.07 Cody_Caston
65.  42.29 InlandEmpireCuber
66.  47.45 Calcube
67.  50.53 nanocube
68.  53.31 Poorcuber09
69.  59.83 Jacck
70.  1:13.18 filmip
71.  1:22.89 sporteisvogel
72.  1:27.88 One Wheel
73.  1:45.90 Loffy8
74.  2:20.72 MatsBergsten
75.  DNF JustGoodCuber


*Skewb*(85)
1.  2.00 Cody_Caston
2.  2.18 Legomanz
3.  2.21 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.60 BrianJ
5.  2.62 Charles Jerome
6.  3.03 Zeke Mackay
7.  3.37 PokeCubes
8.  3.51 OriginalUsername
9.  3.57 dycocubix
10.  3.67 asacuber
11.  3.72 Boris McCoy
12.  3.75 Cale S
13.  3.88 lilwoaji
14.  4.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  4.17 Benjamin Warry
16.  4.27 Sphericality
17.  4.35 BradenTheMagician
18.  4.39 sean_cut4
19.  4.44 Shirosuki
20.  4.59 Shaun Mack
21.  4.60 EvanWright1
22.  4.62 Luke Garrett
23.  4.66 remopihel
24.  4.87 any name you wish
25.  4.89 RP_Cubed
26.  5.17 ichcubegerne
27.  5.26 Chris Van Der Brink
28.  5.29 weatherman223
29.  5.33 David Reid
30.  5.45 DGCubes
31.  5.54 Raymos Castillo
32.  5.60 Calumv 
33.  5.67 cuberkid10
34.  5.68 Antto Pitkänen
34.  5.68 tommyo11
36.  5.74 epride17
37.  5.91 VectorCubes
38.  5.96 N4C0
39.  6.00 Parke187
40.  6.18 MattP98
41.  6.26 Liam Wadek
42.  6.57 Fisko
43.  7.06 Dylan Swarts
44.  7.13 NN29Cubes
45.  7.14 d2polld
46.  7.25 Bababooey
47.  7.31 lumes2121
48.  7.60 gsingh
49.  7.66 TheSilverBeluga
50.  8.12 Cuz Red
51.  8.39 dhafin
52.  8.55 Calcube
53.  8.56 Dream Cubing
54.  8.57 Li Xiang
55.  8.81 InlandEmpireCuber
56.  8.88 Cubey_Tube
57.  9.22 2018AMSB02
58.  9.34 TheReasonableCuber
59.  9.45 Poorcuber09
60.  9.49 Neon47
61.  9.62 Nuuk cuber
62.  9.76 sigalig
63.  9.83 Homeschool Cubing
64.  10.25 CubableYT
65.  10.36 CubiBubi
66.  10.48 JustGoodCuber
67.  10.98 Cooki348
68.  11.17 Loffy8
69.  11.59 Mike Hughey
70.  13.17 topppits
71.  13.30 Luke Solves Cubes
72.  13.33 bennettstouder
73.  14.25 freshcuber.de
74.  14.34 pb_cuber
75.  14.93 The Cubing Fanatic
76.  16.68 Josiah Blomker
77.  17.36 Jacck
78.  18.25 kflynn
79.  18.66 cuber159
80.  19.37 hebscody
81.  19.59 sporteisvogel
82.  21.74 rdurette10
83.  24.69 Dr_Brain346
84.  29.30 MatsBergsten
85.  31.39 Hyperion


*Kilominx*(12)
1.  24.58 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.64 DGCubes
3.  29.04 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  30.33 Zeke Mackay
5.  31.23 ichcubegerne
6.  33.29 Nuuk cuber
7.  33.97 NN29Cubes
8.  37.10 Raymos Castillo
9.  56.44 Dylan Swarts
10.  1:12.90 Mike Hughey
11.  2:01.61 Calumv 
12.  10:06.35 Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:39.29 Luke Garrett
2.  3:40.71 Heewon Seo
3.  4:01.76 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  4:18.92 ichcubegerne
5.  4:22.41 sean_cut4
6.  4:28.04 BradenTheMagician
7.  4:30.99 Raymos Castillo
8.  4:35.94 DGCubes
9.  5:05.86 tommyo11
10.  5:24.29 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  5:51.13 Nuuk cuber
12.  5:58.66 Shirosuki
13.  7:45.84 Cubey_Tube
14.  8:56.06 Poorcuber09


*Redi Cube*(20)
1.  6.12 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  11.12 DGCubes
3.  14.26 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  14.42 2018AMSB02
5.  16.35 Luke Garrett
6.  17.44 BradenTheMagician
7.  18.06 Raymos Castillo
8.  19.19 Zeke Mackay
9.  21.59 Nuuk cuber
10.  26.05 InlandEmpireCuber
11.  26.13 lilwoaji
12.  28.97 Homeschool Cubing
13.  32.26 Dylan Swarts
14.  33.99 Rubika-37-021204
15.  36.69 Mike Hughey
16.  37.19 freshcuber.de
17.  40.80 Jacck
18.  1:07.69 sporteisvogel
19.  1:11.41 Calumv 
20.  2:10.34 Loffy8


*Master Pyraminx*(15)
1.  21.10 DGCubes
2.  33.23 Zeke Mackay
3.  35.52 Chris Van Der Brink


Spoiler



4.  35.99 ichcubegerne
5.  37.26 BradenTheMagician
6.  39.87 Nuuk cuber
7.  42.33 Raymos Castillo
8.  47.66 2018AMSB02
9.  56.05 Homeschool Cubing
10.  59.65 Mike Hughey
11.  1:02.85 freshcuber.de
12.  1:20.83 Jacck
13.  1:22.03 One Wheel
14.  DNF Hyperion
14.  DNF Kacper Paweł Dworak


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  18.73 Li Xiang
2.  18.99 ichcubegerne
3.  22.43 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  24.62 2018AMSB02
5.  24.69 BradenTheMagician
6.  30.70 Zeke Mackay
7.  32.58 freshcuber.de
8.  35.11 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  53.59 MatsBergsten
10.  3:50.61 Jacck
11.  DNF Cuz Red


*Speed Fewest Moves*(10)
1.  53.06 Raymos Castillo
2.  54.19 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
3.  54.41 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  55.49 CB21
5.  57.26 BradenTheMagician
6.  DNF Luke Garrett
6.  DNF any name you wish
6.  DNF Calumv 
6.  DNF Dylan Swarts
6.  DNF Shuey L


*Mirror Blocks*(17)
1.  14.84 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.25 ichcubegerne
3.  30.92 lilwoaji


Spoiler



4.  41.60 Nuuk cuber
5.  41.81 Homeschool Cubing
6.  46.47 Zeke Mackay
7.  49.02 DGCubes
8.  55.03 David Reid
9.  57.84 TheReasonableCuber
10.  59.09 Raymos Castillo
11.  1:23.10 Luke Garrett
12.  1:31.54 Midnight_Cuber
13.  1:34.20 2018AMSB02
14.  1:41.81 weatherman223
15.  1:56.88 freshcuber.de
16.  2:22.46 Dr_Brain346
17.  DNF CubiBubi


*Curvy Copter*(2)
1.  1:45.19 DGCubes
2.  3:11.12 CB21

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(18)
1.  18.72 Charles Jerome
2.  18.76 TipsterTrickster 
3.  22.63 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  25.90 edd_dib
5.  27.39 SpeedyOctahedron
6.  36.85 Kit Clement
7.  36.99 2018AMSB02
8.  42.49 Raymos Castillo
9.  1:09.42 RP_Cubed
10.  1:30.59 DistanceRunner25
11.  1:51.69 BradenTheMagician
12.  2:01.69 DGCubes
13.  2:05.95 CB21
14.  2:25.26 Zeke Mackay
15.  2:57.48 One Wheel
16.  3:00.58 freshcuber.de
17.  3:43.56 Mike Hughey
18.  DNF sporteisvogel



*Contest results*(235)
1.  1309 Zeke Mackay
2.  1295 Luke Garrett
3.  1253 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  1120 ichcubegerne
5.  1057 PokeCubes
6.  975 Raymos Castillo
7.  955 RP_Cubed
8.  954 DGCubes
9.  907 sean_cut4
10.  882 sigalig
11.  855 Nuuk cuber
12.  815 cuberkid10
13.  811 dycocubix
14.  804 Dream Cubing
15.  795 Liam Wadek
16.  773 tommyo11
17.  771 BrianJ
18.  760 lilwoaji
19.  756 Shirosuki
20.  749 gsingh
21.  733 Dylan Swarts
22.  720 Boris McCoy
23.  715 Hayden Ng
24.  707 EvanWright1
24.  707 Kacper Jędrzejuk
26.  697 OriginalUsername
27.  688 BradyCubes08
28.  667 TheReasonableCuber
29.  663 Shaun Mack
30.  661 Cody_Caston
31.  647 NN29Cubes
32.  644 asiahyoo1997
33.  642 any name you wish
34.  630 Benjamin Warry
35.  625 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
36.  618 2018AMSB02
37.  597 Cooki348
38.  581 AidanNoogie
39.  575 weatherman223
40.  571 MartinN13
41.  567 cubingintherain
42.  566 Cale S
43.  553 Charles Jerome
44.  523 lumes2121
45.  517 abunickabhi
46.  508 Jacob Nokes
47.  505 Parke187
48.  504 asacuber
49.  502 Heewon Seo
50.  486 Chris Van Der Brink
51.  480 Christopher Fandrich
51.  480 tJardigradHe
53.  478 Fisko
54.  477 DistanceRunner25
55.  473 FaLoL
56.  470 Calumv 
57.  462 Sphericality
57.  462 beabernardes
59.  461 Cubey_Tube
60.  456 David Reid
61.  442 Khairur Rachim
62.  439 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  437 VectorCubes
64.  435 dhafin
65.  431 Cuz Red
66.  420 MattP98
67.  419 Neon47
68.  403 CubableYT
68.  403 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
70.  393 Loffy8
71.  392 agradess2
72.  384 Mike Hughey
73.  380 VJW
74.  374 darrensaito
75.  371 midnightcuberx
76.  368 PCCuber
77.  366 hah27
78.  361 epride17
79.  359 Utkarsh Ashar
80.  351 JackPfeifer
81.  348 TipsterTrickster 
82.  343 JakeAK
83.  339 bennettstouder
84.  338 vishwasankarcubing
84.  338 MCuber
86.  337 NoahCubing
87.  335 Ontricus
88.  326 Li Xiang
89.  321 revaldoah
90.  320 The Cubing Fanatic
90.  320 Josiah Blomker
92.  311 d2polld
92.  311 Caíque crispim
94.  309 Dr_Brain346
95.  298 Jacck
96.  295 parkertrager
96.  295 JustGoodCuber
98.  292 Legomanz
99.  291 Calcube
100.  289 Homeschool Cubing
101.  288 Thecubingcuber347
102.  283 Xauxage
103.  278 wearephamily1719
104.  276 CaptainCuber
105.  274 Poorcuber09
106.  270 Haribo
107.  269 RapsinSix
108.  265 eyeballboi
109.  261 Oxzowachi
110.  258 David ep
110.  258 Riddler97
112.  257 Luke Solves Cubes
113.  249 Cuber2s
114.  247 sporteisvogel
115.  246 fun at the joy
116.  241 trangium
117.  240 4ce7heGuy
117.  240 Fred Lang
119.  237 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
120.  234 Winfaza
121.  233 TheEpicCuber
121.  233 FishyIshy
123.  232 Antto Pitkänen
123.  232 Adam Chodyniecki
125.  231 topppits
126.  223 One Wheel
127.  218 SpeedyReedy
128.  214 20luky3
129.  213 xyzzy
130.  208 breadears
130.  208 MatsBergsten
130.  208 pb_cuber
133.  206 rdurette10
134.  205 hebscody
135.  203 freshcuber.de
135.  203 DarthDK
137.  189 John Benwell
138.  188 Jrg
139.  187 Abram Grimsley
139.  187 CubiBubi
141.  168 TheSilverBeluga
142.  167 [email protected]
143.  166 qaz
144.  161 yijunleow
145.  158 Ali161102
146.  152 BMcCl1
147.  151 GenTheThief
148.  148 remopihel
149.  144 Hyperion
150.  143 Brendyn Dunagan
151.  140 N4C0
152.  136 2017LAMB06
153.  133 inoske
154.  131 DesertWolf
155.  128 nanocube
155.  128 GenZ Cubing
157.  127 Keroma12
157.  127 nigelthecuber
159.  117 John123
159.  117 [email protected]
161.  114 Theoruff
162.  113 filmip
162.  113 hydynn
164.  112 Cuber15
165.  110 nonsub20cuber
166.  109 Elo13
167.  103 Stock_Fish109
167.  103 Ethanawoll
169.  100 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
170.  93 Heath Flick
171.  87 Rubika-37-021204
172.  85 qwr
172.  85 Y cuber
174.  84 Haadynaushahi
175.  83 Amitbuk
176.  81 kflynn
176.  81 Lvl9001Wizard
178.  80 GhostGanCuber_Aadit
179.  79 Ayce
180.  76 anishka3115
181.  74 mrsniffles01
182.  73 Sanjay Natarajan
183.  71 TruettM
184.  67 Lightning
185.  66 Bababooey
186.  65 J727S
186.  65 avaneesh
186.  65 Jlit
189.  63 Kit Clement
189.  63 cuber159
191.  61 Ksawierov
191.  61 calvinhart
193.  60 Bluid
194.  59 JChambers13
194.  59 Dageris
196.  58 aamiel
197.  55 oliverpallo
198.  54 Krökeldil
199.  52 Nayeem Ibne Arefin
200.  51 Nash171
201.  49 CB21
201.  49 Mr Cuber
201.  49 Kacper Paweł Dworak
204.  47 Aluminum
205.  45 Elisa
205.  45 G2013
207.  41 brad711
207.  41 Gan unfanboy
209.  40 Yolo_Gamer0000
209.  40 mee6
211.  39 Shuey L
212.  34 http_Noel
213.  33 EmmaTheCapicorn
214.  31 Papkin
215.  30 thomas.sch
215.  30 LwBigcubes
217.  27 Vires
218.  26 Der Der
219.  25 Cosmos
219.  25 2019ECKE02
221.  24 cubingmom2
222.  21 Arabi Khan
222.  21 DatSpeedCuber
224.  19 Midnight_Cuber
224.  19 edd_dib
226.  18 SpeedyOctahedron
227.  17 Lutz_P
228.  16 Theo Leinad
229.  14 Luke1234
230.  13 GavinDelosReyes
231.  11 Panagiotis Christopoulos
232.  8 Kdogs
233.  7 Areco
234.  5 Irotholoro
235.  3 Mattia Pasquini


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2022)

235 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 207!

That means our winner this week is *brad711!* Congratulations!!


----------



## Ayce (Mar 29, 2022)

I was checking the results and saw this on the “time left” timer


----------



## Ayce (Mar 29, 2022)

All it took was a simple reload to fix, just something weird i found


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 29, 2022)

Ayce said:


> I was checking the results and saw this on the “time left” timer


Yes, sorry - it is a known bug. I hope to have time to fix it someday.


----------



## Ayce (Mar 30, 2022)

I doubt that anyone will find it an issue worth wasting time fixing it. Just something weird I saw


----------

